# A tribute to Brandon Lilly: The Animal



## Big-John (Aug 12, 2013)

Brandon Lilly: Animal - YouTube


----------



## feen (Aug 16, 2013)

Great video. .he's the man


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 8, 2013)

Missed this big j .. good vid brutha.


----------



## swolesearcher (Sep 9, 2013)

nice video!


----------



## mikeystrong (Sep 12, 2013)

WOW! That man can LIFT!!!


----------

